# Next Horus Heresy Titles



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

So after reading 1000 sons, the First Heretic, Age of Darkness and Prospero Burns, what are the next titles coming up in the series.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

A quick check on Black Library's website or using the search button of this forum will inform you:

-_The Outcast Dead_ - Graham McNeill (November 2011)
-_Know No Fear_ - Dan Abnett (March 2012)

Plus, I do believe that there will be another Limited Edition Novella entitled _Aurelian_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, similar to _Promethean Sun_ being released later this year, or the next.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Main Novels

The Outcast Dead - Graham McNeill (Marines of various traitor Legions protecting an Astropath)
Deliverance Lost - Gav Thorpe (Raven Guard)
Know No Fear - Dan Abnett (Ultramarines and Word Bearers battle of Calth)
Fear to Tread - James Swallow (Blood Angels Signus Cluster)


Aurelian - Aaron Dembski-Bowden Limited Edition Novella about Lorgar

A book containing four Primarch novellas (not limited edition)
The Lion - Gav Thorpe
Alpharius/Omegon - Rob Sanders
Fulgrim Graham - Mcneill 
Ferrus Manus - Nick Kyme 

Untitled HH audio by Aaron Dembski-Bowden

Heavily hinted at Main Novels

Untitled HH World Eater Book - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Untitled HH Salamanderes Book - Nick Kyme 
Unremembered Empire - Dan Abnett


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Mal310 is this all off the BL site??


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Unremembered Empire - Dan Abnett

What's that? Never heard of that one?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

mal310 said:


> Main Novels
> 
> The Outcast Dead - Graham McNeill (Marines of various traitor Legions protecting an Astropath)
> Deliverance Lost - Gav Thorpe (Raven Guard)
> ...





constantin_valdor said:


> Mal310 is this all off the BL site??


No its not. You can keep in touch with a lot of the upcoming rumours by checking out author blogs, the bolthole, interviews, stalking ADB around forums (  ) Etc.



Duke_Leto said:


> Unremembered Empire - Dan Abnett
> 
> What's that? Never heard of that one?


I believe its mentioned in this interview: http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85166

Although I havn't had chance to check it out myself as of yet.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

constantin_valdor said:


> Mal310 is this all off the BL site??


_Main Novels

The Outcast Dead - Graham McNeill (Marines of various traitor Legions protecting an Astropath)
Deliverance Lost - Gav Thorpe (Raven Guard)
Know No Fear - Dan Abnett (Ultramarines and Word Bearers battle of Calth)

_All the above three are on the Black Library Website 

_Fear to Tread - James Swallow (Blood Angels Signus Cluster)
_
Fear to Tread has been discussed by Swallow on an interview and I beleive (although I wan't there) at Black Library Live. 

_Aurelian - Aaron Dembski-Bowden Limited Edition Novella about Lorgar_

Aaron has discussed this several times on this forum and has mentioned it on his blog. 

_A book containing four Primarch novellas (not limited edition)
The Lion - Gav Thorpe
Alpharius/Omegon - Rob Sanders
Fulgrim Graham - Mcneill 
Ferrus Manus - Nick Kyme 

_This was announced at Black Library Live and has been briefly discussed on these forums

_Untitled HH audio by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_
Aaron has mentioned this on his blog.

_Heavily hinted at Main Novels

Untitled HH World Eater Book - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Untitled HH Salamanderes Book - Nick Kyme 
Unremembered Empire - Dan Abnett

_Aaron has heavily hinted at his World Eaters book for some time. He more or less confirmed it on a recent interview of which there is a thread about on these forums. 

Nick has also heavily hinted at his Salamanderes HH book on his blog. 

Unremembered Empire is mentioned by Dan in the interview that Child of the Emperor linked.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's the interview with AD-B that mal mentioned: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=88495


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> A quick check on Black Library's website or using the search button of this forum will inform you:
> 
> -_The Outcast Dead_ - Graham McNeill (November 2011)
> -_Know No Fear_ - Dan Abnett (March 2012)
> ...


There is a pic on ADB's blog of him signing the cover sheets to Aurelian while he was in New York recently.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Is Graham McNeil stilling doing an novel on the Iron Warriors? I remember he had a book signing or something where apparently he said the title of it. But not sure in terms of specifics.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Soooo many books to go before it gets to the siege, actually quite happy about that revelation.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Is Graham McNeil stilling doing an novel on the Iron Warriors? I remember he had a book signing or something where apparently he said the title of it. But not sure in terms of specifics.


I remember that too.

I hope so. :search:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Soooo many books to go before it gets to the siege, actually quite happy about that revelation.


There is a whole lot of story still left to tell about the HH. I think its great though that they are telling the story for once and not just giving a small excert in a WD or a codex. The HH was a tale that deserved to get fleshed out. A WE HH novel that would be cool, its just one of those legions that tends to get overshadowed by others. I hope but at the same time don't hope they aren't gonna tell the story of Angron's origion, its a lil too close to the story of Spartacus


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Once again i find myself re-reading all the books in the horus heresy series in preparation for the next one. I am a serious fluff junkie.


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

more Primarch stuff,plz....I want an book just for Night Haunter.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I wanted the Horus Heresy not the fucking Great Crusade.

If you cut all the Great Crusade action and plot from every novel but Horus Rising then the story could have been brought forward more. The First Heretic is perhaps the only other title I can stand having a plot rooted in the Great Crusade.

Pointless books like The Flight of the Eisenstein, Descent of Angels, Battle for the Abyss, Fallen Angels, Tales of Heresy, Nemesis, Age of Darkness and The Outcast Dead are just fillering between the main events like Davin, Isstvan, Prospero, Signus, Mars and Terra. 

BL said they wanted to explore the Age of Darkness from the holocaust of Isstvan to the gruelling struggle of Terra. But what do we get? Some half-assed anthology. Many of the stories were good literature. But fucking unecessary. 

I really hope BL can invent some original and important events to happen in this time period. Not just waste time and effort on things like Deliverance Lost.

Does anyone* really *care about the Raven Guard *after* Isstvan V?

I know you're gonna say yes. And I welcome fanboys and authors alike to trample on my pragmatism.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well the rest of us do care about those events. Some of them like Flight of the Eisenstein are some of the oldest Heresy fluff and essential. And the rest are just good to fluff out the Heresy, give it more depth and layers, apparently you don't care for it and are impatient, fair enough, but your in the majority by a huge margin. Alot of the Great Crusade parts featured in the books are necessary for the rest of the plot to the book, giving the motivations and drive behind the decisions the featured Primarch/Legion will make in the Heresy.

I would argue that some of the stories in Age of Darkness are important aswell. Finally putting the questions of the Lions loyalties to rest, showing why Guilliman was perhaps deliberatly late to arrive at Terra, how the Raven Guard were able to escape Istvaan which till this point was rather vague and unbelievable. 

How do you know Deliverance Lost won't be an important original event? I for one do care about what happens to the Raven Guard as do many others. 

I always wanted the Heresy series to delve deeper than ever before, show us how the Legions were and the missing gaps in the fluff before concerning the Heresy.

On a final point i hardly see how any of your post constitutes to being pragmatic.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The more stories the better, anything that adds to the era is a bonus to me.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well the rest of us do care about those events. Some of them like Flight of the Eisenstein are some of the oldest Heresy fluff and essential. And the rest are just good to fluff out the Heresy, give it more depth and layers, apparently you don't care for it and are impatient, fair enough, but your in the majority by a huge margin. Alot of the Great Crusade parts featured in the books are necessary for the rest of the plot to the book, giving the motivations and drive behind the decisions the featured Primarch/Legion will make in the Heresy.
> 
> I would argue that some of the stories in Age of Darkness are important aswell. Finally putting the questions of the Lions loyalties to rest, showing why Guilliman was perhaps deliberatly late to arrive at Terra, how the Raven Guard were able to escape Istvaan which till this point was rather vague and unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Heh. I'm just used to getting an avalanche of shit whenever I post something against the general fanboyistic trend, that's all. A popular novel or author and I say, 'You know. Not a fan of this' and it's like I've raped someone's mother. On the contrary, your post doesn't rankle with shock hyperbole so I'll try and answer it as best I can. Stick up for my view and whatnot.

It's pragmatic because without these 'filler books' I'd believe we would be near to Terra; if not at the siege itself. I'm proposing that if BL focussed more on the story from a macro-angle than a micro one we would be closer to the zenith of the tale. I don't hear anyone else uttering such things. Most people complain that their favorite legion has been glorified in words. Though I swear if there's yet another rendition of Isstvan V... *sigh*... Anyway I started the series when it was first released and if I'm being honest with myself its length and complexity has worn away some of the 'magic' of the series it had for me. 

Do I dig fluff? Yes I do. I didn't know The Flight of the Eisenstein was retro fluff, so tah for that.

However, how does garbage like Nemesis, Battle for the Abyss, Tales of Heresy (except the masterpiece of The Last Church) and possibly even The Outcast Dead heighten a fan's awareness of 30k/40k lore? They might do slightly, but not to the extent that it redeems such abominations even being written in the first place.

The Dark Angel's books do. Despite being shockingly written.

I'll conceed the duel between Curze and the Lion as being important. Though I'm sure there are Dark Angel players who always wanted the mystecism and uncertainty.

Deliverance Lost is what? A single ship escaping from Isstvan V with the remnants of Corax's legion. I doubt a few hundred/thousand Astartes and a mentally shattered Primarch will engage in any Galaxy-shocking events. I may be wrong. In fact I hope I am.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Nah the story about the raven guard escaping is in a raven's flight as well as a short story in age of darkness. It's a completely different story.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

bobss said:


> Heh. I'm just used to getting an avalanche of shit whenever I post something against the general fanboyistic trend, that's all. A popular novel or author and I say, 'You know. Not a fan of this' and it's like I've raped someone's mother. On the contrary, your post doesn't rankle with shock hyperbole so I'll try and answer it as best I can. Stick up for my view and whatnot.
> 
> It's pragmatic because without these 'filler books' I'd believe we would be near to Terra; if not at the siege itself. I'm proposing that if BL focussed more on the story from a macro-angle than a micro one we would be closer to the zenith of the tale. I don't hear anyone else uttering such things. Most people complain that their favorite legion has been glorified in words. Though I swear if there's yet another rendition of Isstvan V... *sigh*... Anyway I started the series when it was first released and if I'm being honest with myself its length and complexity has worn away some of the 'magic' of the series it had for me.
> 
> ...


Fair do's. I'll agree Nemesis and Battle for the Abyss are pointless. I liked the majority of the stories in Tales of Heresy though. Showed us how the Custodes operated during the Heresy, something not really ever touched on, so was nice to have them fleshed out a little and it also introduced us to Amon and Haedo who now feature in quite alot of the important Heresy books and i think Amon will likely play an important part later in the heresy(mainly i reckon he might be the one to get zapped by Horus, just a theroy i have though). 

How the Terrans in the legions and the new astartes from the primarchs home planets integrated(or didn't as was the case with the Dark Angels). I'll concede the Space Wolf story was entirely pointless though and may aswell have been a 40k short story, yes it showed us how some human worlds did not want to join the Imperium, but other books had already done that. The Sisters of Silence one was ok, showed us a bit more about the silent order, but again i'll concede it wasn't that needed.

The Last Church as you've already said was excellent. The Word Bearer one was interesting to see that not all Word Bearers were intially in on the new path the Legion was embarking on and to see a civilisation already worshiping the Emperor as a god. And After De'shea was fantastic and finally gave us a propper insight into Angrons character, showing him to not be simply the mindless psychotic brute most think he is.


On Deliverance Lost, i'm assuming they might touch or delve into Corax using those rather unorthodox techniques to rebuild his Legion and the subsequent fallout. Which would be very, very interesting to see imo.

Still no sure i agree on the pragmatism though ^^


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

bobss said:


> Does anyone* really *care about the Raven Guard *after* Isstvan V?
> 
> I know you're gonna say yes. And I welcome fanboys and authors alike to trample on my pragmatism.


ahhh get off your high horse

i do, i fucking love corax and though i agree we dont need to watch horus planet hop through the empire, i think some of the anthologies are important to give us a better overview of the responses to the situation

I think the anthologies are the opposite of pointless and actually speed the series up, by giving a brief short overview of what is going on around, what is happening rather than making us go through the long boring explanations of what happen in a novel.

a couple of thousand words is quicker to write edit and produce than a novel and thus it speeds everything up in the end

There wont be a bolter porn novel on the night lords against the dark angels now me thinks. Might be a brief mention to it when the lion heads for caliban, but fuck yes i want to know about caliban and yes i want to know about corax's monsters and peturabo's hatred.

Yes nemesis was bad and battle for the abyss can always always always be used to show why the heresy was shit, simply because the book was shit, the story was shit it was ben counter standard shit.

There are always going to be shit books because sadly some authors eclipse others, abnett and mcneil are better than others, simple.

You say novels are unnecessary but technically in your world bobss fulgrim was unnecessary. It should all have been classified in a single novel or two called istavaan.

First heretic and horus rising, false gods should have been called the beginning.

Really do you want to just ram everything into a couple of books just to get to the end. I know how much you love fulgrim... isnt alot of that novel... really and truly unnecessary.... does all the slaaneshi stuff advance the heresy?

I think each legion needs a story because everyone of them played some part in the heresy and there experiences in the great crusade can all be linked to that story, especially in cases like fulgrim, a thousand sons, first heretic and obviously the horus pair.

Interesting how some of the best novels have the most backstory?

Yes there were minors like the white scars and the raven guard and the salamaners and the iron hands, but each one of them is taking there part in another book.

I mean you really think you can do the whole seige of terra in one book? No chance, youve got the white scars part, the fists and the blood angels, the emperor and the custodes malcador the sigalite and every other legion to fit into one book.

Fuck it they are not tolkein, the man who despite his genius could make the most exciting and exhilerating battle seem like wanking over kerry katona.

Me I'd rather wait and enjoy some superb stories filled with fluff and new facts than just race through it.

Fanboy i be i guess


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I might add that Nemesis did not bring much continuing to the HH-saga, but it had to be done since getting rid of Horus in any or all possible ways had to be tried at least. Sure you could make it into a 40k version, but still.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

gonna get sick of these ltd ed books very fast -_-


----------



## Good Minton (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope there are loads more HH books! I don't read any of the other 40k stuff, so long may they continue. 

Have to agree about the limited editions though, bit pricey and somewhat unfair to the ones who miss out for whatever reason.

How much will Aurelian be I wonder?


----------

